# .... interesting...



## markuk (Mar 20, 2014)

..know I'm not meant to post these but ...

http://direct.asda.com/Landmann-Tennessee-Smoker/001693041,default,pd.html?cgid=D24M03G01C01

http://direct.asda.com/Landmann-Grand-Tennessee-Smoker/001693048,default,pd.html?cgid=D24M03G01C01

The little one looks a little flimsy but a VERY good price ......


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes the little one does look rather flimsy. You get what you pay for I expect.

You can also get a WSM 37cm for less than the Grand Tennessee (£254 from wowbbq) which would almost certainly last considerably longer. Personally I would add another £120 to the GT price and go for a WSM 57cm.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 20, 2014)

YEEEEE  HAWWWWW!!!  GET IN THERE!!   So the man who doesn't want to spend hours tending a smoker is looking into an offset smoker!!  I have used offsets for years.  They are GREAT.  I can't think of a smoker that requires more tending.  It is a labour of love.  Hello Mark.  I've got to put my 2p in here.  I would love to see you change your mind but from the conversations we have had, an offset is not for you in my opinion.  Wade has given you a couple of good options.  I can tell you the cheap flimsy smoker will work well ( with a few cheap easy mods ) and will last 4-5 years with proper care.  Either would make you a GREAT smoker with a few easy cheap mods.  You can even take it up a notch and easily make it reverse flow.  You are the man who doesn't want to spend 6-12 hours smoking a joint.  Instant gratification as I remember.  I am certainly not trying to talk you out of this smoker.  I would love to see you get stuck in.  These are just the facts.  We can have you doing 7-10kg briskets in no time.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2014)

A 7-10Kg brisket... Would that not be almost be a years supply for Mark - LOL


----------



## markuk (Mar 20, 2014)

Wasnt thinking of buying one. :-)

Just surprised that these things are now here - think they've been reading our forum... :-)


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 20, 2014)

dont know if you have a costco membership but they are doing a huge brinkman trailmaster offset for £249 its not my cup of tea as i prefer upright uds and wsm smokers but it looks sturdy and with some seal mods could be a good buy

p.s.

sorry not been about for a while had some family things to deal with and also had some laptop issues that have just now been sorted


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2014)

A few years after I imported my first smoker from Texas our local garden centre had an offset for sale that looked similar in size to the GT. It was lovely, well built, obviously made in the US but had a price tag of about £1,700 !!! And I am going back 15 years!

I loved my Klose. It cost me more to ship though than it did to buy.


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 20, 2014)

we have a costco here in farnborough it opened in july i did some ribs the other day that i got from there


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello.  Yep!  I know what ya mean Wade.  About 10 years ago I had an offset shipped from Germany of all places.  I think the whole deal cost me £300 which I was well pleased with.  Couldn't find an offset in this country back then.  Hello Mark.  Are you just jerking our chain here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?  C'mon, jump in head first.  Your family and friends are waiting for some good Q.  Get yourself a big smoker so that you can feed 'em all at once.  Close your eyes and pull the trigger.  Ya can't sit on the sidelines for ever, ya gotta get in tha game.

You know I am teasin here.  You are doing some great stuff with your equipment.  Keep up the good work.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

You guys .......... :-):-):-):-):-)

Only thing Id say is I ain't had no complaints about the nosh made in , as someone described it, my Stephensons Rocket :-)

Got all that lovely oak now :-)

BTW. Will it be ready yet. Been seasoning since October ?

M


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Yeah, I forgot you AQUIRED some good oak.  I would leave it for another month or two in my opinion.  This is actually a tough question.  You a drying it in a garage and most of that time was winter which is cold and damp.  Split a little off and try it.  If you start getting thick white smoke you know it is still green.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay will do a test soon...thanks 

Think you said its an idea to get the wood hot in a separate bbq then transfer it to smoker as going to try wood only ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Mark.  You make me smile and usually laugh out loud.  You know I mean no disrespect.  You are like a tennis ball, you are bouncing all over the place.  I just gotta remember much of this stuff is totally new to folks in the U.K..  The thing I love about you is that you aren't afraid to try anything.  Just give you a little direction and you are straight in there.  We have gone from you mentioning a smoker ( I still don't know why ) to trying your oak wood to see if it is dry enough all in one thread.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Do you slow down and take a breath now and then?

As for your oak:  I would just split off a small "stick" and put it in your smoker just like you were going to add wood chips.  I wouldn't try all wood yet.  That oak will start producing thick white smoke if is still green.  You will also get a nasty taste to your meat if still green so cook a small amount ( maybe 1 burger ) as a test run.  If no thick white smoke you are good to go.

IF the wood is good to go, on your next smoke you can start some wood in your smoker and when you get good coals put your meat on.  Now IF you think you may need to add some coals later, after about an hour or so start some wood burning in something else so that you have good coals ready to add to your smoker when the temp drops.  This is all based on smoking meat for 6-12 hours which you say you don't want to do.  From our conversations you would rather smoke and finish in the oven so the "extra coals in case" will probably not be needed.  That's not a condemnation, just a statement of fact.

Mark I do hope you understand this is not saying you are doing something "wrong" and I mean NO disrespect.  I love what you are doing.  You are giving EVERYTHING a go in your own way and I think that is GREAT!  Sometimes when I type something it sounds right but when someone else reads it it might seem harsh.  I don't mean it that way.  Keep up the good work, you are setting the standard in the U.K.Group at the moment, you post more than the rest of us.  Puts me to shame.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

....... Just enjoying a rare Friday night off !

Must admot it was all this nice weather has got the juices flowing - been tidying up the garden and can't wait...

Just know if it wasn't for the help from this forum I would have given up ages ago - just love the reaction of folks when you invite them to a BBQ and they get this stuff instead of a crummy burger and a burnt sausage.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so just love to experiment

......am hoping to get a few ribs done soon so will give the oak a try - and then maybe some of those wood Chips from The Range - which flavour would you suggest....

Keep Smokin '


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Now I feel bad.  I sincerely hope I didn't offend you.  Was not my intention.  I sincerely apologise if I have.  If you want your friends to try authentic Tx. style has to be mesquite.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

Not offended at all - all good banter 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   it's all great fun.... glad you like the posts

roll on Summer


----------

